# webdesign auftrag...



## enemy2k (13. Oktober 2002)

sorry, dass ich das hier poste, aber ins job forum kann ich nicht posten obwohl ich engeloggt bin.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich habe ein Webdesign Auftrag bekommen... Es wird mein erster offizieler und ernster (früher hab ich auch schon webdesign für Firmen gemacht, aber das waren nur Freunde und freundschaftspreise)

Jetzt geht es um ein Infoportal für tourismus in einem bundesland in österreich.

Ich soll die Seite nur designen, sprich in ps layout gestalten und in html umsetzen... das heisst einfach startseite machen, mit bildern (banner), platz für ein menü.. schön gestalten halt... die programmierung (die wirkliche.. datenbanken usw) wird von anderen leuten gemacht...

jetzt zu meiner Fragen: Was darf ich denn so für so ein Design verlangen?

Euere Erfahrungen sind erwünscht...

Danke 

mfg enemy


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2002)

Wenn Du nur Raubkopien von deinen Programmen besitzt nicht einen einzigen Cent, aber solltest Du Originalprogramme haben, dann kannst Du einen vernüftigen Preis aushandeln, der sich berechnet nach dem tatsächlichem Aufwand, aber meist nicht nach der wirklichen investierten Zeit:

Anzahl Seiten?
Texte geliefert?
Müssen Grafiken erstellt und/oder bearbeitet werden?
Muß ein Logo entwickelt werden?
Muß iene Datenbank programmiert werden?
Scripteinsatz?

Preise können da liegen von 150 € bis 1000 € (und sehr viel mehr) aufwärts.

Sprich:

Wir brauchen mehr Info um Dir einen ca. Preis zu nennen!


----------



## enemy2k (13. Oktober 2002)

Ist doch egal welches programm genuzt wird... es geht um das gelieferte... sagen jetzt mal OK

und ich hab orginalsoft. von einem freund der eine webdesign firma hat...

aber ihn will ich nicht fragen...

also, es soll nur ein layout sein... halt das design, datenbanken muss ich nicht machen, logo auch nicht... zumindest nicht für jetzt, die grafiken bzw. bilder usw. muss ich selber besorgen, und daran arbeite ich.

die brauchen jetzt zuerst mal ein design, das gut ausschaut, damit sie es ihrem sponsor zeigen können. und dann gehts vielleicht weiter. aber für dieses erste design, erster eindruck, erstes layout.. muss ich halt einen preis nennen (grobgeschäzt)

...


----------



## sam (13. Oktober 2002)

nimm halt nen anständigen stundenlohn....
preise für ein layout machen ist immer schwer, aber stunden zählen und ein wenig (auf-)runden kann jedes kind  
müsst ihr euch halt noch über den stundenlohn klar werden...20€ sind aber sicher nicht zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## MTK (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
also wie sam gesagt hat, erstmal ein Stundenlohn. Wie hoch der ist kommt auch darauf an welche Zeit du zählst. Gehst du nur von der reinen Arbeitszeit aus kann er schon bei 30 - 40 Eur liegen, nimmst du aber auch die Zeit dazu in der du dir den Aufbau überlegst, Bilder suchst, fotografierst etc. sollte der stundenlohn nicht über 20 Eur liegen. 
Das ganze hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie schnell du arbeitest, was für eine Erfahrung du hast. Wenn du 10 Min suchen musst um das entsprechende Werkzeug im Prog. zu finden ist 1 Eur fast schon zuviel als Stundenlohn. 
Dann kommt noch der unkostenfaktor hinzu, z.b. wenn du Bilder kaufen must, oder dir irgendwelche Ausrüstung (Kamera etc.) leihen must. 
Am Ende kommt es auch noch auf das Ergebnis an, du kannst ja super gearbeited haben, aber es sieht trotzdem nicht so aus wie du es wolltest oder es trifft nicht die richtige Zielgruppe usw. Dann kommts auf den käufer an... entweder sie nehmens so wie`s ist, dann musst du halt mit dem Preis runter gehn oder sie wollen dass du es abänderst dann darfst du die zusätzlichen Stunden aber nichtmehr berechnen oder aufjedenfall nichtmehr mit dem vollen Stundenlohn(vorrausgesetzt die Änderungen sind begründet).
So, hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Hab`s versucht so allgemein wie möglich zu schreiben, ist aber vieleicht deswegen an einigen Stellen undeutlich. Hättest du einfach das Layout geposted und gefragt wieviel man dafür verlangen darf wär es einfacher gewesen, aber das ist ja soweit ich verstanden hab noch nicht fertig.

MTK


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2002)

Ich glaube sinnvoll wäre wenn du hier mal eine Seite postest die von dir gemacht wurde. Dann können die Leute die sich damit auskennen wohl eher sagen was du verlangen kannst, weil sie dann wissen was du kannst.
Es ist für mich zumindest auch noch nicht so klar rübergekommen was du genau machen musst. Machst du nur ein Design mit Startseite und Menü oder arbeitest du auch am Inhalt mit? Das ist ja schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## sam (13. Oktober 2002)

...und vergiss auf keinen fall einen vertrag zu machen....
ich wurde bei meinem ersten auftrag damals eiskalt abserviert, weil der käufer jemand anderen gefunden hatte, den er besser kannte...und das 2 tage bevor ich fertig war    

fertige verträge zu dem thema findest du hier: http://www.vertragstexte.de


----------



## enemy2k (13. Oktober 2002)

wow, das wird ma zu stressig....

also.. um es glaube ich zumindest einfacher zu machen, habe ich eine seite im net gefunden auf die ich mich orientieren soll...

http://www.dolomiten.net/de_dolomitennet/index.htm

schaut alles schön simple aus, ist es auch.. aber trotzdem ist das eine VISITENKARTE für eine firma.... also.. wieviel könnte man für so ein layout verlangen?

und bitte nicht in stundenbla bla bla... wir haben uns schon ausgemacht dass wir bei pauschalpreisen bleiben...

denn ich arbeite ja auch nicht immer eine stunde durch oder so.. gucke tv zwischen durch...


----------



## sam (13. Oktober 2002)

sowas kann man mitn bisschen glück in 30 minuten basteln, aber setzt mal 4-5h an (testen, vielleicht auch mal ein versuch, der nicht gefällt)

nach unserer verhassten stundentheorie ^^ macht das (bei 20€/h) 80-100€...
hmmm hört sichn bisschen wenig an...nuja, kannst ja länger rumprobieren


----------



## enemy2k (13. Oktober 2002)

danke danke sam...

schauts.. hier geht es um viele einzelne projekte.. und daher will ich nicht nach stunden verrechnen, weil: für ein gästebuch das ich in eine seite einbinde brauche ich beim ersten mal 1. stunde... aber beim zweiten mal 15. min.. und warum sollte ich diese eine stunde verrechnen oder auch nicht.. es ist nicht fair.. keinem gegenüber...

also finde ich sind pauschalpreise für den anfang besser....

na gut, ich schau mal das ich so 150€ nenne.. aber erst wenn ich fertig bin... und dann schauma weiter.. 

danke leute.. falls noch jemand was zu sagen hat: bitte!!!

bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *...und vergiss auf keinen fall einen vertrag zu machen....
> ich wurde bei meinem ersten auftrag damals eiskalt abserviert, weil der käufer jemand anderen gefunden hatte, den er besser kannte...und das 2 tage bevor ich fertig war
> 
> fertige verträge zu dem thema findest du hier: http://www.vertragstexte.de  *



Hey - sowas habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gesucht. 

Vielen Dank,


----------



## sam (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *
> 
> Hey - sowas habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gesucht.
> ...


ich auch, deshalb wollt ichs hier mal posten, dass alle was von haben


----------



## knulp (3. November 2002)

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung und hab bisher nur so ein paar Seiten für Bekannte/Freunde gemacht und da so 40 € für gekriegt, aber ich würde für Standardsachen, die jeder haben will (KOntaktformular,etc.) Festpreise machen und für alles "außergewühnliche" nimmste dann einfach Stundenlohn....
Dann ist es nur noch Redegewandtheit, den Leuten ein bisschen was besonderes zu verkaufen...


----------



## k0ochy (4. Januar 2003)

also ich hab andere erfahrungen gemacht. wenn du professionel auftrittst und auch auftreten willst, dann musst du auch professionelle preise für die (natürlich dementspr.) arbeit verlangen - du musst einfach das selbstbewußtsein deinem kunden rüberbringen.

also für so ein design wie in dem link da oben, ohne alles weitere würde ich so 150-200 € verlangen, das ist fair und genug für den umfang


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2003)

Kein Wunder, dass die Preise so im Keller sind!  

Ein Stundenlohn von 20 Euro kann doch unmöglich sauber kalkuliert sein. Wie soll sich da jemals Hardware und Software rechnen? Was bleibt da hängen, wenn man ehrlich seine Steuern, Versicherungen usw. bezahlt?

Jesses nee, Kinners. Wenn ihr schon "professionell" arbeiten wollt, dann nehmt doch wenigstens auch anständige Preise. Beim Autohaus xyz kriegt man für das Geld wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal die Motorhaube aufgemacht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

> Kein Wunder, dass die Preise so im Keller sind!


ach was.

das ist ja eben das problem, leute machen
solche arbeit für ein appel undn' ei.

ich habe letztens ein logo für 500€ verkauft,
die arbeitszeit lag bei einem tag, also 8 Stunden.
Und man überlege es ist ein logo, und 500€ für
ein logo ist recht wenig.

wie lighbox sagte, steuern, versicherungen und andere
sachen sind in diesem preis drin. das sollten sich
einige 12 jahre alte kinder, die sich eine möchtegern
webdesign firma gründen mal überlegen.

wenn ihr von solchen aufträgen mal leben wollt,
müsst ihr ein wenig mehr geld als 100, 200€ nehmen.


----------



## knulp (5. Januar 2003)

Naja, ihr seit ja alle schon älter (nebenbei grüße ich smallB mit seinem freundlichen kommentar über 12-jährige Kinder wie mir) und könnt dementsprechend viel verlangen.
Ein Beispiel:
Trotz nicht allzu gut designter Seiten nimmt der Herr 80 € pro Stunde!
klick

Also, ich würde kräftig zulangen wenn ich  _älter_ wär.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von knulp _
> *Also, ich würde kräftig zulangen wenn ich  älter wär. *



Wird mit zunehmendem Alter die Software teurer? Kostet mit zunehmendem Alter die tägliche Dose Ravioli mehr? Zahle ich nur wegen meines zunehmenden Alters mehr Steuern und Versicherungen? Kostet ein PC mit 60 Jahren mehr, als wenn ich ihn mit 14 Jahren kaufe?
Fragen über Fragen.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## knulp (5. Januar 2003)

lightbox, ganz genau das ist es, was ich so hirnrisssig finde, was aber dennoch so ist.

Je älter du bist, desto mehr Vertrauen haben die ´Leute in dich.

Zu mir sagen sie, "kleiner Pimpf", zum 20-Jährigen mit Punk-t-shirt "junkie" und zum 40-jährigen "der mann hat es zu was gebracht."


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

man muss soviel geld nehmen, weil man
im endeffekt nichts bei raus bekommt.

wenn die leute zu einer agentur gehen
würden, und nicht zu dir müssten sie
wohl das 10fache bezahlen, also kannst
du auch einiges verlangen.

lighbox hat schon recht, man muss
einfach mal die kosten von einem
computer, monitor und photoshop 
zusammen rechnen, das ist sehr viel
geld, das man im endeffekt durch seine
aufträge finanzieren müsste.


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Haste das Logo noch @ smallB?!

Würde mich ma interessieren wie das aussieht! Nur mit PS gemacht oder auch 3dsMax?

Falls du das ned hier posten willst, was ich sehr gut verstehn kann, wärste dann so nett und schickst mir den Link als PM?! Büdde 

 

Shadow


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2003)

Evtl. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen: http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20479


----------



## Avariel (14. Januar 2003)

Oder halt der Link: http://www.kostenweb.de

Wer den Dr. Web Newsletter kriegt kennt ihn wohl schon


----------



## Mythos007 (5. September 2003)

nur mal ein Preisbeispiel:

http://www.am-buschkamp.de => 2.735,00 € zzgl. MwSt.

enthalten; 7 Seiten ... made by http://www.screenwork.de

Ist bei denen eine standart Arbeit und auch ein standart
Preis ... *omg*


----------



## Jens78 (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *nur mal ein Preisbeispiel:
> 
> http://www.am-buschkamp.de => 2.735,00 € zzgl. MwSt.
> ...



ohje.. das kann man ja selber sogar mit FP in einer Stunde machen..


----------



## mille (10. September 2003)

wir sind gerade dabei uns hochzu arbeiten, angefangen mit 200€ für ne billige Seite, dann 1000€ für ein Design (mit 7 verschiedenen) und danach dann 1000 € für ein Design und nen CMS!

Das ist sicherlich noch immer ziemlich wenig im Preis, aber ich muss ehrlich sein: unter 1000€ würde ich auch keinen Finger mehr rühren und, ich denk das schraubt sich weiter nach oben, sobald unser Name bekannter wird, denn als Anfänger kann man schlecht für so eine Seite wie die am-buschkamp mehr als 2500 € verlangen.

Aber um der eigentlichen Frage von enemy2k zu beantworten:  verlange nicht mehr als 200 € und sei ruhig, schliesslich machst du dich strafbar, DU persöhnlich besitzt kein Original, zahlst keine Steuern und alles was dazu gehört. mit 200 € bar auf die Hand kannst du gut leben!

schöne Grüße!


----------



## danube (19. September 2003)

@pornex : habt ihr auch ne seite? wenn ja gib mal bitte die url! danke


----------



## dadoux (3. März 2004)

> Constantin Vellenzer
> fertige verträge zu dem thema findest du hier: http://www.vertragstexte.de



Danke da habe ich gerade nach gesucht  

greetz dady


----------



## jeannie (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von knulp _
> *Ein Beispiel:
> Trotz nicht allzu gut designter Seiten nimmt der Herr 80 € pro Stunde!
> klick
> *




Das sind nunmal realistische Preise, wenn man davon leben muss!
Mit 20,00 € / Std. könnte ich meinen Laden gleich zu machen. 

Gruß
jeannie


----------



## danube (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jeannie _
> *Das sind nunmal realistische Preise, wenn man davon leben muss!
> Mit 20,00 € / Std. könnte ich meinen Laden gleich zu machen.
> 
> ...



Was mich da mal interessieren würde: Wie lange braucht ihr ungefähr um eine Seite wie bei euch in den Referenzen komplett zu gestalten?


----------



## jeannie (20. März 2004)

Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, die eine Seite dauert nicht so lange, die andere dafür wieder länger. Hängt ja auch davon ab, wie umfangreich sie ist und wie der Kunde "mitarbeitet", sprich ob und was er liefert (Bilder / Texte), was noch bearbeitet werden muss (Bilder), wann die Daten geliefert werden etc.
Im Schnitt brauche ich für eine "normale" Seite, ohne viel Schnickschnack, wenn man alles zusammenrechnet, etwa 1-3 Tage, mal mehr mal weniger.

Gruß
jeannie


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Preisstaffelung überlegt, in der sowohl stundenbezogene als auch leistungsbezogene Kosten kombiniert werden. Ob sich mit dieser Kombination eine Kostendeckung erzielen lässt, kann ich noch nicht sagen (ich fange gerade erst an, einige Aufträge zu übernehmen - bislang waren es eher Pauschalen für Bekannte...). Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ob diese Form der Preisgestaltung a) realistisch ist, und b) der Gesetzgebung entspricht?
Die Listen liegen hier: Webdesign-Liste  bzw. Layout-Liste . (Meine Seite: Digital Cware ).

Ein Beispiel: Für die Seite von Dianova e.V.  habe ich alles in allem ca. 350 -400 Euro genommen, aber das war ein Freundschaftspreis.


----------

